# new from Germany



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Hello, my name is Helmut, I'm from Germany and I live near Cologne in the Rhineland. I have a garden railway for 15 years. I Ride with DCC ESU Ecos and 15Amp Booster. My tracks are 150m long, the station is 8m long and has four tracks.
Curves and switches are in LGB R5.
I drive:
Piko
LGB
Aristo
Bachman
USA-Trains

Best regards
Helmut

P.S. Unfortunately, I have a very bad English

https://www.youtube.com/user/Bimbolein1/videos


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Welcome!

Your English is certainly better than my German  I was stationed in Germany during part of my time in the Army and about all I can do is ask for a beer or directions to the train station. Not too useful in general conversation.

Your layout looks very impressive. I especially like the town. And the video of the Piko BR132 is neat, too.


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Hi,

thanks for the nice welcome here in the forum, yes, beer is always good. Cheers.
The Piko BR132 "Ludmilla" is all the rage in Germany, which is a locomotive still from GDR times and built in Russia. In the Lok is a digital decoder by ESU, XL4.0 the smoke is Pulsed.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Helmut:

Welcome. Nice looking railroad.

Do your buildings stay outside all year long or do you take them inside to protect them from the elements?

Mark

p.s. Your English is just fine, don't worry.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Helmut, Your layout is nicely detailed. Awesome!

Your buildings held up well from that nasty hail (hagel) storm.

Your Star Wars train is quite fun. I even heard R2D2 sound. Sweet!

Do you have a video where the camera is onboard the train so I can get a tour of the entire layout?

-Jim


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome Helmut, and thanks for posting!
In your first pic, in the background, is that a backdrop, or are those real buildings? Sure looks real.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome Helmut! I don't speak German very well, but I have Zimo 20 amp system and I must learn German, manuals take some time for translation.

I run mostly same as you do, and DCC out doors has been working fine for me. About 850 feet of stainless steel track outside.










Greg


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Hi,

@Mark,
every house of Pola and Piko and stand outside the whole year, the station
was the first building and is more than ten years outdoors.

@Jim
Yes, the storm with hail was already fierce, but is not broke, had
Happiness. The R2D2 train is from a friend.




On YouTube I have set some videos, as takes a tour of the garden with be there.





@CliffyJ
the photo is real, because I was on vacation, this is the HSB, (Harz Narrow Gauge Railway) which is near Magdeburg. The picture shows a locomotive can be seen, which is a Harz camel.
http://www.hsb-wr.de/startseite/

@Greg
Greg Elmassian is also here in Germany no stranger, link and info from your Web site are known.

Greeting Helmut


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Helmut, thanks for the video of your layout, it is beautiful!

Danke Schoen,
Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Helmut I have curiosity about your DCC setup, components, etc.

Can you start a thread in the DCC forum?, I have a lot of questions. DCC in large scale is not as well known as in Germany, more so here in the smaller scales.

Just a thread of "DCC in Germany" or something similar and I will join you, I am curious to learn.

Regards, Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow Helmut, thanks for all that.

Sehr sehr gut, wunderbar!! Would love to visit your layout.

Keep posting!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Helmut, is the GG-1 a USA Trains one, or LGB?

The area at the truck is a little dark, but I see a gap between truck and body which would say LGB.

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking good Helmut. You have a very impressive collection with triple headers and long trains! I suspect you also have at least one Stainz 0-4-0. 
Greg, you can see a gap but can a scale dog jump through it like on an LGB/Aster GG-1? 

Andrew


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Garret,
Yes, I have a Stainz.

The GG1 is of US-Trains, the Wagons also.
Greg, what spot for a dark in the Truck! the only thing I've changed is the couplers convert to Kadee.


----------

